# Would you still Consider the Cruze Diesel with a smaller engine?



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Chevy is talking about reducing the power of the European Cruze Diesel by either going with a SOHC 2.0 liter or a 1.4 liter engine. Would you still consider purchasing an early model with a different engine than the one that is already in the European version?


----------



## jimlockey (Jul 10, 2013)

2.0 is ok, more leg room in the back seat and a real spare tire.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

No, present 2L TD engine is good. I would not have bought any of the Cruze models available with a petrol engine. My preference would be a minimum 2 liters without a turbo in petrol.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would not mind the opel 1.6L Diesel, power output is still better than the 1.4T. 
Green Car Congress: Opel introducing new 1.6L diesel engine family; fuel consumption reduced by up to 10%, Euro 6 compliant


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would not mind the opel 1.6L Diesel, power output is still better than the 1.4T.
> Green Car Congress: Opel introducing new 1.6L diesel engine family; fuel consumption reduced by up to 10%, Euro 6 compliant


Id rather have a 2.0 diesel id really like the 1.6l petrol in my ECO.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

On www.cheverolet.co.uk you may find 1.7 Ltr Diesel instead of the 2.0 Ltr 130ps/300nm.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Let me tell u what I'd prefer, the current 2.0 diesel with the 6mt.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Let me tell u what I'd prefer, the current 2.0 diesel with the 6mt.


Diddo I agree.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I like the 2.0 but rather have a 6 sp manual.


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

I have ordered the 1.7td 6 speed manual... will let you all know how I get on.

FYI - the 2l td was not available in the uk for the 2013 range. 1.7 is pushing about 130/140 bhp so still plenty power as faf as I am concerned.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

HatchCruzer said:


> I have ordered the 1.7td 6 speed manual... will let you all know how I get on.
> 
> FYI - the 2l td was not available in the uk for the 2013 range. 1.7 is pushing about 130/140 bhp so still plenty power as faf as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


I personally believe, with all factory setting and in terms of diesel, 1.7ltr is quite suitable for the car. The 2.0 bring not too much horsepower gain but consume more diesel. And it's heavy. 1.7ltr produces 300 nm torque is quite enough. You can't feel a huge difference at low speed and neither of them are good for the high speed anyway. Just my guess.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

zhouyu said:


> I personally believe, with all factory setting and in terms of diesel, 1.7ltr is quite suitable for the car. The 2.0 bring not too much horsepower gain but consume more diesel. And it's heavy. 1.7ltr produces 300 nm torque is quite enough. You can't feel a huge difference at low speed and neither of them are good for the high speed anyway. Just my guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I own a 2L TD Cruze auto and at 110kph it is doing 1750 rpm and has plenty of overtaking power with 4 adults + luggage. My previous 3.8 liter Commodore was no better at overtaking and at 110 was doing 2,400 rpm in 5th (5 speed manual).


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

Impressive! I haven't had a chance to try, it's time to plan for a road trip.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, forgot to mention, mine is the hatchback, so technically speaking should be a fraction lighter as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I wont consider a diesel cruze until a manual is released. I imagine GM has allready decided a stick shift version of the cruze diesel isnt cost effective for production of the first one or two model years considering they are able to achieve record trend setting results with the current automatic tranmission engine combination. So GM will be staggering the release of the cruze diesel eventually offering a 6sp manual once they are able to establish themself as a competitor in the current market if they are sucessful.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As long as it has a strong enough 6mt, can move completely out of it's own way, deliver excellent MPG, and not have the wheels the 2.0 come with I would be fine with a sub 2.0 motor. The 1.4T already feels like it could be a 2.0 or 2.3 engine if you never told me it's size.​


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the 2.0 Liter 6 speed automatic and I prefer the 2.0 liter for reason and that is the cast iron block!!! I have heard that the new 1.7 liter has a aluminum block sorry that makes me a bit shy about it in terms of long term durability. After GM's disaster with the Vega's aluminum engine, I will stay with cast iron.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mikeske said:


> I have the 2.0 Liter 6 speed automatic and I prefer the 2.0 liter for reason and that is the cast iron block!!! I have heard that the new 1.7 liter has a aluminum block sorry that makes me a bit shy about it in terms of long term durability. After GM's disaster with the Vega's aluminum engine, I will stay with cast iron.


The Vega was a long time ago I hope technology has helped us in that department but I do like a iron block.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The Vega was a long time ago I hope technology has helped us in that department but I do like a iron block.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


The current GM V8 engines are aluminum and they seem to last just fine?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> The current GM V8 engines are aluminum and they seem to last just fine?


Yea that's the point I was trying to make you can't make judgment now off a car that was produced a long time ago


Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I have the 2.0 Liter 6 speed automatic and I prefer the 2.0 liter for reason and that is the cast iron block!!! I have heard that the new 1.7 liter has a aluminum block sorry that makes me a bit shy about it in terms of long term durability. After GM's disaster with the Vega's aluminum engine, I will stay with cast iron.


I have a 5 year warantee and I intend on trading after 2/3 years so, I have to be honest, I am not hugely concerned about the long term durability.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mikeske said:


> I have the 2.0 Liter 6 speed automatic and I prefer the 2.0 liter for reason and that is the cast iron block!!! I have heard that the new 1.7 liter has a aluminum block sorry that makes me a bit shy about it in terms of long term durability. After GM's disaster with the Vega's aluminum engine, I will stay with cast iron.


Might want to check out some of the more modern aluminum GM engines, 2.2 Ecotec and some variants of the 5.3L v8. No issues with cracked blocks or any long term durability because of the weight savings. I was actually surprised the 1.4T was cast iron.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's rare to see a cast iron block these days.

Besides, aluminum heads are the ones that warp and crack, etc...way, way before the engine block itself. I've owned several aluminum head/block engines, none of them bad.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> It's rare to see a cast iron block these days.


 I was surprised too. If I recall my 2002 MB C230K had an iron block and aluminum head.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cast Iron and Aluminum are not ideal together as they expand at different rates hence more prone to blown head gaskets. Modern manufacturing has improved this but the basic problem is unavoidable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would buy one - say a base model with smaller engine in the $18000 range...


----------

